# Stoeger vs Yildiz O/U Shotgun



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

My bil's birthday is coming up and his wifey asked me to help her pick out a nice, new shotgun for him. I quizzed him this weekend and he does 1-2 skeet shoots a year and is invited to a few dove hunts.

Her budget is between $450-$500 for a 12ga. I've done some research and hear the Stoeger is made by Benelli and the Yildiz is made in Turkey. The Yildiz is a lighter gun and warrantied by Briley. Also, the Yildiz has a greater kick that can be remedied by adding a kickpad.

What gun would you recommend for my bil's use?


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Ron R. said:


> 1-2 skeet shoots a year and is invited to a few dove hunts.
> 
> Her budget is between $450-$500 for a 12ga. I've done some research and hear the Stoeger is made by Benelli and the Yildiz is made in Turkey. The Yildiz is a lighter gun and warrantied by Briley. Also, the Yildiz has a greater kick that can be remedied by adding a kickpad.


Personally I would say to go with the Yildiz. I have scene a few guys around that shoot a Yildiz on a regular bases and never seem to have any problems with them. I understand that they are warrantied by Briley, but you may want to call Briley and talk to them about the gun and see what they have to say. I know that if you do get the Yildiz you stand a MUCH better chance at getting some nice wood on the gun. In fact I would ask to see several then pick the pretties wood.
The stogers (in my opinion) do not have nice wood, however I could be wrong. It just seems that the few I have scene around tend to have very plain "cheap" looking wood.

Something else to consider: will the gun be used more for skeet and sporting clays or hunting? Like you said the Yildiz is a VERY light gun and would make a great feild gun, but if clays is going to be the "thing" a few mods would be nice to make ideal.

For the money both guns aren't bad, but if I have to choose between the two I would go with the Yildiz.
Another one that you may want to look at would be the Franchi, it's alittle over the budget but I fine gun for the money (plus it's also in the Beretta Binelli family).
With today's economy you may shop around and find a nice "pre-owned" higher end O/U to fit the budget.

Good luck, and I hope my rambling made some kind of sense.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Love my Yildiz.....Never a problem in about 4 years now.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

All I'll say is I was dating a girl that I thought was "the one". Last year I surprised her with a 20 guage Yildiz. Long story short, things didn't work out and I got the gun back. I shot some skeet with it a couple of months ago and suddenly I began to realize that things happen for a reason...I really like that gun!!


----------



## drifterpro (Jul 6, 2004)

*Both in 12 & 20*

I have both of these in 12 & 20 the Stogers are both SxS and the Yildiz are O/U. I have been able to get all of the chokes for each gun and am pleased with the field uses. I would get one Limbsaver pad and rotate it on the 12's. I have never had any problems with either, these are very good for the money. Good Luck and Good Hunting. D.C.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I have put around 4 cases through the 400$ Academy Yildiz without any problems, it would be nice with a different recoil pad.

I have several shotguns ranging in price from 200$ up to 1500$ and I would put the Yildiz up with any of the others, it took a few cleanings and a couple of cases of shells for the action to loosen up to where it was comfortable.


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

Might look at the Remington SPR at under $400. cdnninvestments.com had them in their last catalog. Seemed like a good price. You would just have to have it delivered to a local FFL.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Stoeger For sure!!*

The only way to go would be with the stoeger. I have owned many and for your money you can not find a better deal. I currently have a stoeger uplander side by side and absolutely love it. Do your self a favor and go with the Stoeger!!!:bounce:


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

I love my yildiz i have the 20ga i bought it a run around dove gun but i have duck and quail hunted with it a bunch!!!!!! we sell a bunch of the yildiz and brileys takes care or any warranty issues " but i havent talked to anyone who has needed it"


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Just to clear up one statement...."Stoeger is made by Benelli" ....is not quit true. Both companies are part of the Beretta Firearms group. Although Stoeger is based in Turkey, many of their long guns are made in Brazil.

Ylidiz is it's own entity and is based in Turkey also. Yildiz is imported exclusively by Academy. The price range you are looking in will give you a very nice Yildiz O/U with a much more impressive look than the Stoeger. The only negative comment about the Yildiz is that the recoil pad is light, but the performance is excellent. The gun also comes with 5 choke tubes. Briley, based in Houston, does the warranty repair....if it's ever needed; in the three years our store has been opened, we have yet to send off a Yildiz for warranty repair; we did send one down because the customer broke it over a tree, when he got mad for missing some doves!

Get your BIL the Yildiz....and I'll bet you'll get one too!


----------



## SportingClay (Apr 21, 2015)

*Stoger versus Yildiz*

I have owned both the Stoger and Yildiz O/U Shotguns. Both perform very well, but for the money you can not beat the quality and great looks of the Yildiz. The Turkish Walnut wood on the Yildiz is comparable to that of a much more expensive gun (say the 3 B's). The gun is a litter lighter which does increase the Kick especially if you are on the Sporting Clay range for a while. My first quick fix was to replace the factory recoil pad with the Limb Saver which is one that Academy Sports sells that is made for the Yildiz. Fits perfectly and REALLY reduced the recoil. As stated earlier, the Yildiz is stiff out of the box. With a little light gun oil and a case of shells, it loosens up and is a pleasure to shoot. Also Briley makes all of the variety of Extended or Flush chokes for the Yildiz, and all of the standard (IC, Mod, Full) are carried in store at Academy Sports. The rest can be ordered directly from Briley. Buy a Yildiz and enjoy..


----------



## SportingClay (Apr 21, 2015)

*Stooger Versus Yildiz*

I have owned both Stoger as well as Yildiz O/U shotguns. They are both great shooting guns. I do feel that the Yildiz is a much better looking gun especially with the engraving and beautiful Turkish walnut wood. The wood on my SPZ ME Special 12 Ga, is right up there with most of the (3 B's) that I have seen!! The Yildiz is a little lighter than the Stoger therefore renders a little more KICK especially if you are shooting a couple rounds of Sporting Clays. The first quick fix to this was to replace the factory recoil pad with a "Limb Saver" pad that is made specifically for the Yildiz and is usually in stock at Academy Sports, who is the importer for all Yildiz firearms. Briley is the Warranty folks for Yildiz and also make the extended as well as flush choke tubes for Yildiz. Academy Sports does carry the more standard (IC, Mod, and Full), but all can be ordered directly from Briley. As far as the reliability go, I have talked with the techs at Briley, and they get very few Yildiz in for repair. Mine has turned out to be my favorite in the Gun Safe.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

willydavenport said:


> All I'll say is I was dating a girl that I thought was "the one". Last year I surprised her with a 20 guage Yildiz. Long story short, things didn't work out and I got the gun back. I shot some skeet with it a couple of months ago and suddenly I began to realize that things happen for a reason...I really like that gun!!


Lovely lovely story... for some reason I thought about the milk and the cow story when I read this....lol.

Anyways, I am going to check out the Yildiz today, never heard anything bad about them... sounds like for the price they cant be beat


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been involved in the 4H sporting clays scene for about 12 years. After my experience with shooters that put thousands of rounds per year, I would definitely go with the Yildiz vs. Stoeger. And yes, put a butt pad on it. I recommend a Limbsaver. Or you can go all out, and have Ken Rucker (San Antonio) deck it out with his speedbump system. http://bumpbuster.blogspot.com/


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

jdickey said:


> Just to clear up one statement...."Stoeger is made by Benelli" ....is not quit true. Both companies are part of the Beretta Firearms group. Although Stoeger is based in Turkey, many of their long guns are made in Brazil.
> 
> Ylidiz is it's own entity and is based in Turkey also. Yildiz is imported exclusively by Academy. The price range you are looking in will give you a very nice Yildiz O/U with a much more impressive look than the Stoeger. The only negative comment about the Yildiz is that the recoil pad is light, but the performance is excellent. The gun also comes with 5 choke tubes. Briley, based in Houston, does the warranty repair....if it's ever needed; in the three years our store has been opened, we have yet to send off a Yildiz for warranty repair; we did send one down because the customer broke it over a tree, when he got mad for missing some doves!
> 
> Get your BIL the Yildiz....and I'll bet you'll get one too!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Saved me some typing.

As for the kick, yes a LimbSaver recoil pad will help a lot, but really, for doves and such why not go with a 20 ga.? I've gone to the 20 ga. Yildiz for all upland birds and love to use it for ducks in closer quarters.


----------

